# Brand of Half chaps?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I only use 1/2 chaps for schooling so I lucked when I found a tack warehouse in some little hicktown on my travels. No brand name, suede, real, $15, bought some for me & the husband, had them for a few years, holding up great.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ariat Breeze half chaps. They're full grain leather with elastic panels on the back.

Ariat® Breeze Half Chaps | Dover Saddlery


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've worn Ariats leather ones once, I borrowed them from a friend on a cold fall day when I was helping out/participating in a schooling show at the barn I volunteer at. They were awesome; kept my legs warm and helped my grip in the saddle. Very comfortable. However, they are pricey.
I (being a high school student with no income  bought my own half chaps a few months back - a suede pair by Dublin that cost about $30. I had gotten the correct size, but they took a few rides to break in (like zipper wouldn't come all the way to the bottom stiff). Now they fit and zip perfectly other than being too tall for my relatively short calf. The suede requires no care - I walk through mud, snow, manure and a combination of them and I don't have to worry about ruining them like I would leather. They give me a bit of extra grip when riding, but it would be about the same if I wore them or didn't. They keep my legs adequetely warm when paired with long wool socks and thick jeans. They are tough and get the job done, but are not very pretty and I wouldn't wear them in the show ring.
So, if you're looking for something that will really assist you when you ride and keep you warm on cold days but are higher maintenance and expensive, I would choose leather (specifically Ariats). If you want something cheap but durable, I would go with suede. I basically bough my half chaps so I could ride in jeans and I wouldn't look like a little kid running around in paddock boots, jods and garters anymore 
Hope you find a good pair!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My husband and I both use half chaps trail riding.
Suede leather, velcro closures make them adjustable. They were not expensive but they are comfortable.
Brand-X of some kind.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

We called them leggings in the military (and some misname them "puttees", but puttees are more accurately a cloth wrapping that serves the same purpose).

I use the style worn by the Australians, but the US ones are very near the same. Both are leather with two staps and two buckles.


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I have these in black! Not the prettiest but they work well and are cheap for just schooling/exercising  http://www.doversaddlery.com/dublin-comfort-suede-original-half-chaps/p/X1-35533/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a pair that I adore. Got them off eBay for $15.00, shipped, brand new. They're mesh, so they breathe, then they have a suede panel on the inside of the calf to provide grip. Best part? They fit my man-calves! I'll try to see if they still have them on eBay and give you the link.

ETA- Ok. Found similar ones. These are $23, which still isn't that bad. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=360583936288&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=82236908557
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

> Ariat Breeze half chaps. They're full grain leather with elastic panels on the back.


I have these too. I love them. They conform to your leg really well because of the elastic panels and I constantly forget that I have them on. They zip from top to bottom so you don't have to worry about the zipper falling down. I'd buy them again, but I've had them for over 2 years and have no reason to replace them yet. I just hope they still make them by the time that I need a new pair!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a pair of old, ugly, full-grain Ariats, with padding in addition to the leather on the inside of the leg. They're indestructible, and protect my legs really well on the trails. With the heavy leather and padding, they get hot in the summertime, so I got a beautiful pair of Riding Sport suede ones:
Riding Sport™ Suede Half Chaps | Dover Saddlery
They fit great and are pretty cool in the Summer.
However... I wore the suede ones jumping this week, thinking the suede would let my lower-leg grip the saddle and horse better over the jumps. BIG mistake! The leather wasn't nearly heavy enough to protect me from pinching, and I now have deep-tissue bruising on my calves the shape of a stirrup-leather. I'm wearing my Ariats from now on, no matter how worn and ugly they are. The light suede ones will be only for sweltering hot days on light, easy outings.
I got my Ariats used for $15 8 years ago. Still ticking...


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

I just ordered these chaps by B Vertigo and they're definitely the best chaps I've ever used! The leather is exceptional as is the stitching and they're so elegant, everyone in my barn is really jealous. I have been searching high and low for a pair of QUALITY full leather half chaps that would actually fit my leg. I've got through 3 pairs...none that were cut right. I have short, muscular legs and these fit great! I wore mine while showing a few weeks ago and they look good in pictures, too. All of my friends have been very impressed with the quality as well.


----------

